# Conversor de voltaje 12 a 220 Volts.



## meledu

chicos me he propuesto construir un conversor de voltaje y haber que les parece este. y bueno no se que significa esto acerca del transformador haber si me ayudan./((emplear un transformador de 10+10 (que también está disponible) pero la tensión generada, alimentando el conjunto con 12v será de 204v. UD. decide. En nuestro caso empleamos el de 9+9. La capacidad del mismo debe ser de 100VA ))))

Para reducir o elevar una tensión determinada nada se adapta mejor que un transformador, pero este componente no funciona en corriente continua, que es la disponible en baterías o vehículos. Entonces debemos colocar un oscilador que genere una alternancia en la CC para así tener en la bobina del transformador CA. El circuito integrado (CD4047) es un oscilador cuyas salidas son una inversa con respecto de la otra. Esto quiere decir que mientras una está en estado alto la otra está bajo y viceversa. Estas señales son demasiado débiles para mover el  trasformador así que se implementa un driver formado por tres transistores en cadena. El diodo en paralelo con cada uno de los transistores finales evita que la corriente inversa producida al retirar la corriente del bobinado queme el transistor.  El diodo de 5A colocado en paralelo con la línea de alimentación genera un cortocircuito cuando la polaridad es accidentalmente invertida, haciendo que el fusible salte. El preset de 50K permite ajustar la frecuencia del oscilador, que es directamente proporcional con la frecuencia de la CA producida en el transformador. Para que el oscilador trabaje estable se ha dispuesto la resistencia de 220 Ω como limitador de corriente y el Zener de 9.1v junto con sus condensadores de filtrado. Este conjunto hace que sin importar los cambios en la batería la tensión en el oscilador sea de 9v. 

El transformador puede ser uno común de los que se emplean para hacer fuentes de alimentación, solo que en este equipo lo usaremos inversamente. En vez de aplicar tensión en el devanado de 220v y retirarla por el de 18v lo que haremos es ingresar la tensión por el devanado de 18v y retirarla por el de 220v. En realidad los cálculos de este elemento dan como necesario un bobinado de 220v y otro de 9.3v+9.3v, pero como no es común este tipo de valores hemos implementado uno de 9+9 que es muy habitual en los comercios. Dado que esto genera algo más de 220v si quiere puede emplear un transformador de 10+10 (que también está disponible) pero la tensión generada, alimentando el conjunto con 12v será de 204v. UD. decide. En nuestro caso empleamos el de 9+9. La capacidad del mismo debe ser de 100VA 

Los transistores de salida deben ser colocados sobre disipador de calor. Respetar las potencias de las resistencias en los casos que sea indicado. Comprobar la posición de los diodos y condensadores electrolíticos. Utilizar cables de sección adecuada para la conexión de la batería. Cables demasiado delgados pueden causar caídas de tensión o funcionamiento errático. Una buena alternativa para comprobar el funcionamiento visualmente es colocar un indicador de neón en la salida de 220V. Así, solo cuando el sistema trabaje adecuadamente el indicador brillará.  

Calibración: Basta con alimentar el sistema y colocar un frecuencimetro ú osciloscopio en la salida del transformador. Girar el preset de 50 kΩ ubicado en el 4047 hasta que la frecuencia medida sea de 50Hz. Luego de esto la calibración habrá concluido. 

IMPORTANTE:
Este equipo genera corriente alterna cuya forma de onda es cuadrada. Esto es así porque los transistores están dispuestos en corte / saturación. Esto no presenta problemas para los equipos resistivos, como soldadores, lámparas o fuentes. Pero equipos de TV o grabadoras de vídeo que empleen como referencia la frecuencia y onda de la red pueden no funcionar correctamente.

Alimentación : 
V max: simple 12V DC 
I  max: 10A


----------



## mustangV8

Para generar a la salida una tension senoidal (como la de la red domiciliaria) tendrias que usar un oscilador a transistores, porque el integrado que usas genera una cuadrada (lease mucho ruido para aplicaciones normales).
Pero hay otro problema mucho mas grave: la potencia.  
El transformador transformadorrma tension pero tambien corriente de modo que se mantenga el balance de energia.  Por ejemplo uno de 220 a 9V tiene una relacion mas o menos de 22 a 1 en tension y la inversa en corriente, o sea que si te entrega a la salida de 9V una corriente de 22A a la entrada estaria circulando 1A de modo que la potencia (V*I) sea igual de los dos lados.

Si lo das vuelta y le exigis a la salida mas potencia de la que soporta se va a quemar el esmalte que mantine al devanado aislado y (ademas de arruinarse el transformador) es peligroso. Asi que esto hay que hacerlo con cuidado.

Si el transformador es por ejemplo de 22W y lo das vuelta, no podes exigirla mas de 0.1A o 100 miliamperios (220V * 0.1A = 22W)
OK?


----------



## meledu

bueno el transformador que me pide el diagrama es de 100w pero no se que cuantos amperios debe de ser, otro problema que si tienes razon probe mi conversor con una casetera y me daba mucho ruido, que crees que pueda solucionar esto...........


----------



## bones18

Hola,

el preset de 50 kΩ ubicado en el 4047  que rango de frequencias puede hacer oscilar?

es que no encuentro la información por ningun sitio

adios!


----------



## ben99

es muy interesante el esquema muchachos 

mis pregunta es cual seria la aplicacion de este circuito si el amperaje es muy bajo como dice mustangV8 y como seria la oscilacion a transistores .

muuchas gracias


----------



## tiopepe123

en vez de utilizar transistores mejor utilizar dos mosfet conectados directamente al 4047.
Para reducir armonicos de utiliza el metodo de onda cuasisenoidal,o dicho de otra forma
conecta el primer transistor T1, pausa, segundo transistor T2, pausa, primer transistor T1,pausa.......


para la bloquear en caso de sobre corriente deberias poser una resistencia en el comun y positivo de un bajoer tal que a maxima potencia deberia haber una caida de 0.7V. En paralelo a la resistencia un transistor pnp tipo bc557 o similar. El emisor a Vcc la base al comun y el colector a una resistencia o lo que se precie. Cuando sobrecargues el circuito el transistor conducira drenando una corriente de deberia bloquear el 4047.
Hay un pequeño problema el circuito proteje bloqueando el 4047 momento en que cesa la corriente y por tanto se desploquea otra vez. Solucion un condensador y lo que haria de hipo, un tiristor pero es necesario un rearme manual o cambiar el ciclo de trabajo del 4047 por lo que bajaria la tension.

tu decides


----------



## DaRk-BJT

Mmmm en realidad es complicado por lo de la forma de onda en la salida... Lo que se podria hacer es colocar un filtro selectivo sintonizado a 50 o 60 Hertz segun corresponda y que elimine todas las demas frecuencias y deje pasar solo estas....


----------



## areosa

algien pude colgar el exguema del p.c.b del mensage de medelu
si algie puede le estaria muy agradecido


----------



## Francisco Galarza

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> en vez de utilizar transistores mejor utilizar dos mosfet conectados directamente al 4047.
> Para reducir armonicos de utiliza el metodo de onda cuasisenoidal,o dicho de otra forma
> conecta el primer transistor T1, pausa, segundo transistor T2, pausa, primer transistor T1,pausa.......
> 
> 
> para la bloquear en caso de sobre corriente deberias poser una resistencia en el comun y positivo de un bajoer tal que a maxima potencia deberia haber una caida de 0.7V. En paralelo a la resistencia un transistor pnp tipo bc557 o similar. El emisor a Vcc la base al comun y el colector a una resistencia o lo que se precie. Cuando sobrecargues el circuito el transistor conducira drenando una corriente de deberia bloquear el 4047.
> Hay un pequeño problema el circuito proteje bloqueando el 4047 momento en que cesa la corriente y por tanto se desploquea otra vez. Solucion un condensador y lo que haria de hipo, un tiristor pero es necesario un rearme manual o cambiar el ciclo de trabajo del 4047 por lo que bajaria la tension.
> 
> tu decides



Como bien dice tiopepe, es mejor poner mosfet's, unos IRFZ44N por ejemplo que son baratos, manejan mucha corriente, tienen encapsulado más chico, te ahorrás los transistores drivers y ganás cerca de 1V, que es lo que cae entre las junturas que a esos niveles de corriente, te puede disipar mucha potencia.

Para usar la técnica de pulso1-pausa-pulso2-pausa podés usar un CD4017 (creo que es ese el código) que es un secuenciador. Le ponés un 555 o 567 como clock, y el IC cambia de salida por cada pulso del CLK. Le mandás la primer salida a un FET, la segunda salida al aire, la tercera salida al otro FET, la cuarta al aire y la quinta al reset del IC.
Acá la frecuencia del 555 debería ser de 200Hz (o 240Hz), ya que necesitas 4 pulsos para cumplir un ciclo completo y tener una salida de 50Hz (o 60Hz).


----------



## JRWolf

Hola, les comento unas cosas primero conozco a un tipo (si un tipo) q hace UPS y segun el dice nunca tiran una onda senoidal perfecta para ninguna aplicacion, el problema radica en para q lo usan o sea si por ej toman una PC esta convierte la alterna en continua de unos 310Vdc una cuadrada da lo mismo, incluso no importa mucho la frecuencia en los modelos comunes, pero si por ej consideran una video grabadora vieja q tomaba los 50/60hz como referencia aparte de pasar por transformadores aki presenta problemas con las armonicas como mensionan en otra respuesta. 
Pero si solo kieren prender un foco no pasa nada el mismo ni se molesta incluso si la frecuencia es mayor mejor asi no se nota parpadeo si la tension es muy baja.

Por otro lado les comento q en un proyecto de la universidad (en grupo de 4 personas), hicimos un control de motores trifasicos, para esto solo tiramos una señal cuadrada a unos mosfet, q soportaran 600V y la corriente dependia del motor, ya se q van a decir q no se maneja con 12v pero solo es a modo de  ejemplo un motor le enviamos una señal cuadrada y por las caracteristicas electricas de la bobina esta mas o menos la suavisa, no se como explicarlo mas simple tendria q decir q microcontrolador transistores diodos mosfet etc usamos pero no viene al caso, y anda bien controla un motor q a 50/60 hz gira a 3000rpm desde las 4rpm a 4000rpm.

Con respecto a lo q dice francisco no lo entendi bien pero el 555 se usa para monton de cosas desde  hace siglos (bueno tanto no), y lo podes usar sin mayores problemas como clock, pero no entiendo bien lo de los pulsos o sea seria algo como 0V, +9V, 0V, -9V (o 0V, 4.5V, 0V, 9V q para un transformador es lo mismo q +-4.5V). O lo q keres explicar es 0V, 4.5V, 9V, 4.5V, 0V, -4.5V, -9V, -4.5V, 0V, si es asi te faltan ciclos esto daria mejor alterna pero es trabajo al pedo como dije todo depende de la utilidad que quieran dar.

PD: si la compliq olviden todo lo q dije, sorry   .

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## jhoon_neo

en muy impresinante toda la argucia que han desplegado ustedes en este foro y no es que me guste esto de revivir los foros viejos pero me llama mucho la atensión este tema y me gustaria que otras personas pudieran colgar un esquema que pueda usarse en aparatos domesticos para usar  como alimentacion una bateria que se carga con una celda solar por ejemplo


----------



## dal35

Lo ideal seria exitar el transformador con una corriente senoidal pura, pero eso es dificil de conseguir, para obtener mas potencia de salida que es otro de los problemas a resolver; podria ser usar varios transformadores de salida conectados en paralelo, con esto se aumentaria la corriente en el lado de los 220v, pero se debe optar por poner transformadores del mismo fabricante, y todos con las mismas caracteristicas, de lo contrario no resultara.

Lo dificil es conseguir los 12v como onda senoidal pura y alto amperaje para excitar el transformador. Se podria lograr tratando la señal como si fuera una señal de audio de 50Hz con una etapa de potencia como la utilizadas en los amplificadores de audio (push pull, salida complementaria etc) que maneje corrientes considerables para excitar el transformador, en este caso la señal de audio se reemplazaria por un oscilador senoidal de 50 Hz que controle una etapa de potencia tipo push pull por ejemplo y que genere 12v (senoidales) con alto amperaje.


----------



## dal35

Pero se presenta otro problema, con este tipo de amplificadores Push pull, no se puede obtener 12vca eficaces a partir de una alimentacion de 12vcc por lo que se tendria que optar por un transformador de menos de 12v, uno de 6v o menos aun, ya que una salida push pull tendria 6v pico a pico y 4,25v RMS (con 12v de alimentacion).


----------



## homerxispa

Ahora que veo esto, yo he hecho algo similar el unico problema que tengo es que la salida 240 me da una frecuencia muy inestable no se mantiene y el trafo suena mucho y cuando lo tengo siete u ocho horas en marcha suena aun mas que cuando lo encendi, esto porque puede ser??

Un saludo!!


----------



## rodrigo95

una pregunta : ¿ para tener mayor potencia necesito un transformador con mas potencia??


----------



## phavlo

Para obtener una onda seno pura seria bueno usar en XR2206 que es un generador de frecuencias, (ya se que seria un desperdicio un IC como ese por las demás funciones que tiene) pero creo que es lo mejor para conseguir la onda seno pura.


----------



## lazarino

1. Un 555. 2 Dos IGBT conectado a ellos respectivos diodos. 3. Un tranformador de 120. Con esto es suficiente parahacer un inversor?


----------



## Yobtox

podes subir el diagrama o pcb......Te agradeceriamos mucho


----------



## JPChampion

Saludos soy nuevo, trate de armar el circuito en Proteus pero creo que mi version de proteus no puede simular el 4047, quisiera saber si alguien mas pudo armar fisicamente el circuito para poder hacer ya que lo necesito con urgencia. Gracias Buen Post



Hola nuevamente buscando y buscando encontre un circuito que me parece muy interesante todavia no lo simule pero cuando lo haga comentare los resultados pero al parecer me parece muy bueno ademas esta muy bien explicado http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyecto_inversor_01.php espero que les sirva. JP


----------



## victorio

> Saludos soy nuevo, trate de armar el circuito en Proteus pero creo que mi version de proteus no puede simular el 4047, quisiera saber si alguien mas pudo armar fisicamente el circuito para poder hacer ya que lo necesito con urgencia.



que tal amigo JPC fijate que yo realice uno parecido y las conexiones del 4047 si estan bien hechas, pero si no me equivoco creo que los transistores 2N222 se te van a calentar y los conectados en Darlington no se que tanto aguanten las conmutaciones del CD4047 lo que hicimos fue conectarle unos IRF540N que son Mosfet de potencia que si aguantan las conmutaciones que se le presenten y si lo conectas en Darlington los mismos IRF te van a dar mas potencia a la salida del transformador. espero que te serva el comentario.

los IFR van conectados en vez de los BD y los 3772 asi en la misma configuracion y no creo que lleve los 2N2222 pero si los quieres poner esta bien pero como te digo esta configuracion yo no la realice asi que estate alerta con los 2N2222 y si no funcionan me avisas para mandarte el que hice yo para que te sea de utilidad, tampoco yo pude armarlo en el proteus creo que el 4047 no es el indicado en el Proteus asi que me arriesgue y si funciono... por eso no te preocupes. suerte!


----------



## JPChampion

Muchas gracias por la informacion victorio, pero no se si entraste http://construyasuvideorockola.com/p...nversor_01.php y te muestra un diagrama diferente, en este diagrama utiliza un CD 4013 que vendria a ser un JK teniendo una etapa de generacion de onda cuadrada con el 555 entrando luego al 4013 y finalmente a una etapa de potencia con unos transistores TIP3055 lo simule en el proteus y me funciono bien, ahora lo armare de forma fisica para poder ver los resultados, pero muchas Gracias por la informacion. JP


----------



## elihu tovar junior 1985

*


victorio dijo:



			que tal amigo JPC fijate que yo realice uno parecido y las conexiones del 4047 si estan bien hechas, pero si no me equivoco creo que los transistores 2N222 se te van a calentar y los conectados en Darlington no se que tanto aguanten las conmutaciones del CD4047 lo que hicimos fue conectarle unos IRF540N que son Mosfet de potencia que si aguantan las conmutaciones que se le presenten y si lo conectas en Darlington los mismos IRF te van a dar mas potencia a la salida del transformador. espero que te serva el comentario.

los IFR van conectados en vez de los BD y los 3772 asi en la misma configuracion y no creo que lleve los 2N2222 pero si los quieres poner esta bien pero como te digo esta configuracion yo no la realice asi que estate alerta con los 2N2222 y si no funcionan me avisas para mandarte el que hice yo para que te sea de utilidad, tampoco yo pude armarlo en el proteus creo que el 4047 no es el indicado en el Proteus asi que me arriesgue y si funciono... por eso no te preocupes. suerte!
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*
tengo una duda amigo ... por q los mosfet irfz 44n se me calientan demasiado cuando muevo el preset de la resistencia variable ???   entre otras cosas yo hice ese diseño solo que en ves de ponerle transistores bipolares, les puse los mosfet... gracias por tu ayuda urgente


----------



## victorio

hellouuuu... amigo Elihu


> tengo una duda amigo ... por q los mosfet irfz 44n se me calientan demasiado cuando muevo el preset de la resistencia variable ???



bueno eso es porque los IRFZ 44N no soportan con eficiencia las conmutaciones del CD4047 o 4013 que hace la misma funcion como ya lo mencionaba el compañero del comentario anterior... yo propondria que cambiaras a los "IRF540N" ese te servira mas... y te dara mas eficiencia a la hora del soporte de las conmutaciones y por lo tanto la onda de salida sera mas suabe y te estara dando mas potencia... los IRFZ si te aguantan bastante pero ese tipo de funciones como que se les dificulta realizarlas no son para tanta rapidez de conmutaciones... las conmutaciones son las que te esta entregando el CD4047 son unos y ceros pero con gran rapidez, entonces el IRFZ no tiene esa capacidad de aguante... por eso yo le puse un IRF540N no son caros y tienen gran capacidad de soporte de las conmutaciones y como dije anteriormente si lo conectas en Darlington te dara mas potencia... ten cuidado de no conectar nada mal fijate varias veces antes de la prueba y se cuidadoso porque las genkigamas estan medio feas jaa jaa jaa... suerte si hay otra duda ps no dudes en hacermela saber jee jee.


----------



## elihu tovar junior 1985

estimado victorio .... saludos un placer leerte.

si efectivamente pense que el problema estaba en la frecuencia, intentare conseguir irf540n haber como me va, pero sin duda este inversor es muy bueno y fiel, aunque el detalle es  (onda cuadrada) pero para luces y otras cosas aguanta... tambien le comento que estoy diseñando un sistema automático con relevo para utilizar el mismo transformador del inversor , para cargar la batería y a la ves activar y desactivar el inversor ante la presencia o ausencia de voltage alterno en la red...

gracias exitos..


----------

